# More sick skills



## bvibert (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome Russian doing bike tricks!


----------



## Marc (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, I can do that trick!!


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 21, 2010)

nice!


----------

